# Best Gutter Cleaning Tools



## DanielThomas (Aug 2, 2016)

Would like to here people's thoughts on the best Gutter Cleaning Tools on the market? Sick of using a ladder. Here is the only one I have found that looks promising, but it isn't out yet. http://www.ezsmarttools.com/gutter-cleaner/gutter-cleaner/


----------



## nealtw (Aug 2, 2016)

Sure looks interesting.:thbup:


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 2, 2016)

It would have to have one heck of a motor in that little case to dislodge leaves here in rural NJ. Add the dampness of a little gutter water and you have quite a load for a blower.
My Shop-Vac has a detachable motor which can be used as a blower. I attached all the tubes, added a PVC elbow and I use that for most of my gutters. I have a walk-out basement in the back, so those gutters can't be reached with my rig.


----------



## DanielThomas (Aug 3, 2016)

Interesting, thanks for the feedback. @slownsteady, have you used any of the robotic gutter cleaners?  like the iRobot Looj, pretty cool


----------



## zannej (Aug 3, 2016)

I use the combination of a regular kitchen broom and a gutter scoop.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 4, 2016)

DanielThomas said:


> Interesting, thanks for the feedback. @slownsteady, have you used any of the robotic gutter cleaners?  like the iRobot Looj, pretty cool


No, I haven't. I'm a fan of iRobot but I don't have much faith that any of those gadgets will get through my gutters. I could be wrong, but I'm not about to buy one on pure faith.


----------



## doechsli (Oct 18, 2016)

I have found that a 17 year old son is the most effective tool, particularly when he wants to use the car.

Seriously, for dry leaves any blower will work but as mentioned before if they are wet, the only thing I have found that works is a scoop and your hands.  I wear a pair of cheapo Harbor Freight gloves and wait for a warm day.  Cold temps and wet leaves make for some uncomfortable hands.


----------



## frodo (Nov 13, 2016)

doechsli said:


> I have found that a 17 year old son is the most effective tool, particularly when he wants to use the car.
> 
> Seriously, for dry leaves any blower will work but as mentioned before if they are wet, the only thing I have found that works is a scoop and your hands.  I wear a pair of cheapo Harbor Freight gloves and wait for a warm day.  Cold temps and wet leaves make for some uncomfortable hands.




damnit,  you stold all my good answers


----------

